# '05 Frontier Fog Lights



## col_flagg (Jun 10, 2005)

Has anyone attempted to add OEM or aftermarket fog lights to a 05 Frontier? 

I can get the actual lights and brackets from the dealership, but they don't seem to be able to sell me a switch/replacement headlight stick. I could rig a switch, but would prefer one intergrated on the stick.

I could go with an aftermarket kit, which I will probably do if I can't get what I want OEM.

Any experiences/thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Frontman (May 7, 2005)

I think I would go with a separate switch, the factory switch only allows you to use the fogs with the headlights on. Every other vehicle I've owned with fogs allowed you to run fogs with the parking lights, but not Nissan.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

I had a couple of FORDS and even with a seperate switch, the fogs only worked when the low beams were on. I had to bipass the power line, to get them to go on when I wanted them on.


----------



## Bimmer Ese (Jul 3, 2005)

I came across this link today, as I too, would like to install factory foglights after I purchase the truck. Is the wiring behind the front bumper already there? It looks like the turn signal stalk is just a plug and ply thing.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Bump....I'm interested also. Does anyone know if this will be plug and play. 

The electical harness in all Frontiers should be the same (electrical accesory unit). I bet the harness (both sides) are behind the front bumper. If there is a harness, the switch assy should plug right in.....


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

it should all be plug and play, but, if u are going to install a seperate switch, shouldnt we just rewire the lights. so, basically, order the fog lamps and assembly off of courtesyparts, then just run wires to and from the batt to a switch that we desire. would this be how to do it. do these run off 12 volt., think i might order this stuff soon.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd like to keep the truck as OEM as possible.....just meeh....OR, I just might look for one that has an OEM look to the switch. 

Suggestions??


----------



## Blanket Jackson (Aug 1, 2005)

I recently bought an 05 frontier SE with the understanding that fog lights would be installed by the dealership once the truck was delivered. What they ran into (the dealership that is) was Nissian saying that these parts do no exist. They told us that the wiring harness was not there, that there were no fog lights for the SE model, and that something might be in the works for later this year. 

What we found was much different from what Nissian said.

The wiring harness is there on both sides, it's just a plug and play thing. And if you order the NISMO controller stem (the thing that comes out of the steering column that controls the lights), The fog lights from the NISMO, and the plastic fog light surrounds, it will look and act factory! 

If you didn't want to pay the expense of the controller stem (which I heard costs a pretty penny) you can always install the factory fog lights and surrounds and ad a wiring harness to the blank accessory switch that is currently unused. Then you can make them like running lights if you liked.

Good luck with this. It took me about a month to get it straight with the dealership.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Blanket Jackson said:


> I recently bought an 05 frontier SE with the understanding that fog lights would be installed by the dealership once the truck was delivered. What they ran into (the dealership that is) was Nissian saying that these parts do no exist. They told us that the wiring harness was not there, that there were no fog lights for the SE model, and that something might be in the works for later this year.
> 
> What we found was much different from what Nissian said.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! I thought so.....typical of all mfg's to just install the general harness. :thumbup:


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm interested too! Preferably AFTERMARKET - a brighter system..

Ideas? Anyone find any small BRIGHT ones that will fit?


----------



## jeff_adams (Jul 29, 2005)

SDBryan said:


> I'm interested too! Preferably AFTERMARKET - a brighter system..
> 
> Ideas? Anyone find any small BRIGHT ones that will fit?



I was thinking along those lines as well. Since the fog light factory setup works only with low-beam, I wondered if I could get a brighter light and use the empty switch slot to run them with my high-beams on like off-road lights. That would be cool, light up the trail at night......


----------



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

Col_Flagg,

hey there! Speaking of foglamps, I just installed a set of aftermarket fogs from APC (American Products Company) purchased from Advance Auto. Installing fogs on a Frontier should be similar to how I installed mine on my 93 Niss. D21 pickup. 

The kit came complete with the lights, wiring, fuse inline, and switch.
I bought a separate better switch for the dash and used everything else.
The kit didn't come with a relay so I bought one of those too.

I wired mine from scratch. Installing the switch in the dash , running the wires for power, relay and lights. I wired up for power using the park lamp circuit. I wanted to use this one so they would come on when the parks were on , but I also have the switch in the dash to turn them off when need to. 

I followed the diagram my local auto shop provided to me and went by that , and all went smooth. 

If you give me your email I will send you some pics of the final job.

Take it easy,
Troy


----------



## RustyJCNC (Apr 3, 2005)

Blanket Jackson said:


> ....Good luck with this. It took me about a month to get it straight with the dealership.


I also have the SE, so I just wanted to make sure I was understanding you right here.... I can purchase the two lights from Courtesy and just run my own wiring to the front of the cab? How difficult/easy is this?


----------



## PTheDevil (Jul 20, 2005)

Got this from another site.. The answer to your question...

This is a very easy installation.It took 1 hour and 25 minutes to complete it. No sweat!!!!

Tools required: 1/4 drive ratchet
10mm shallow socket
10mm deep socket
Phillips screwdriver

You will also need QTY 4 6mm x 3/4" hex bolts as the lights do not come with them.

Depending on which side of the truck you are starting on, cut the wheels in that direction to gain ample access.

Remove the plastic cap,in the hole the fog light will reside in, from the backside out. You will notice a horizontal tab just above the opening and a metal pocket just below the opening. These are the mounting points for the fog light bucket. Loosen up the three 6mm ( 10mm hex nut ) bolts that hold the lower wind deflector to the bottom of the bumper. Examine the fog light bucket. There are two threaded metal clips attached to the bucket. One horizontally and the other on a stub. Place the light bucket behind the bumper by sliding it over the round metal rod bumper support. Next place the stub end of the light bucket into the metal pocket below the opening.While pulling gently downward, slide the upper clip under the horizontal tab above the opening. One bolt drops into the horizontal tab from above, the other screws in from behind. The top bolt is best accesses from the outside, reaching thru the wheel well. I used the 10mm deep socket for this. The electrical connector is taped to the harness just above the light.Clip in place.

The stalk switch is even easier to install. 

Examine the new stalk, you will see two black plastic clips. Keep them in mind. First remove the two Phillips head screws holding the lower half of the steering column cover to the upper half. Gently pry the halves apart with your FINGERS ONLY. I inserted the handle end of the screwdriver between the upper half of the cover and the steering wheel. This kept the covers spread which allowed me access to the switch. Next locate the two black clips on the installed switch and press them in. Gently remove the switch. Install the new switch by gently pushing into place.
Align the very small tits and holes at the steering wheel end of the cover halfs and gently press together. DO NOT force the issue here. If the cover does not snap together with a minimum amount of force, then check your alignment. Insert screws. You should now have fog lights.

Notes: my lights did not come with the new plastic surrounds ( back ordered ). I cut out openings in mine. These are a bit tricky to install, but be patient, they only go in one way and catch on all three clips.

Part numbers:

26150-EA825 R SIDE
26155-EA825 L SIDE
25540-EA005 SWITCH



Get the parts from courtesyparts.com

Hope that will answer your question.


----------



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

RustyjcNc,

It is not very difficult at all. Just patience routing the wires through the firewall and making all of your connections. 
I have a hookup diagram that my local auto repair shop drew out for me on what to hookup to what and he made my install go so simple.
if you want you can send me your email address and i will send the file to you.
email is:
[email protected]

thanks
troy


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone have any dollar figures for what Nissan charges for the Foglights?

I can't believe they want *$150* bucks for a CHROME SHIFT KNOB!!!!

I also paid $40 bucks for a sinple plastic "pocket" to fill the hole for an aftermarket stereo!! They are $9.95 at NAPA!!!


----------



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

BTW, for those interested in what switch I bought for my foglight install,
I purchased a rocker switch from 
http://www.painlesswiring.com/webcatalog/cat-toggleacc.htm 
part no. #80407.
I like these switches cause they actually fit in the rectangular knockout panels that are found in the front dash of most our trucks. 
You'd never tell that it was an aftermarket switch installed. Very clean and nice looking! 

Hope this helps !!

Later on!


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

*foglights*

I just put my foglights in, I ordered them from the dealer, got the turn signal stick, the lights, and was set to go. turn signal stick took no time at all, really easy to do. I cranked the wheels hard over, got down popped the plastic plug out and went to put them in, realizing, aw crap, I didnt have the trim pieces, and the parts department had closed 5 min ago. so i out the plugs back in, called them on monday, got the trim pieces by wenesday and went and put them in. The right side looks pretty good, but the left side for some reason, the light isnt centered in the middle of the trim piece. Did anyone have this prob putting their's in? I cant seem to see any adjustments for shifting the light assy. any thoughts?


PTheDevil]Got this from another site.. The answer to your question...

This is a very easy installation.It took 1 hour and 25 minutes to complete it. No sweat!!!!

Tools required: 1/4 drive ratchet
10mm shallow socket
10mm deep socket
Phillips screwdriver

You will also need QTY 4 6mm x 3/4" hex bolts as the lights do not come with them.

Depending on which side of the truck you are starting on, cut the wheels in that direction to gain ample access.

Remove the plastic cap,in the hole the fog light will reside in, from the backside out. You will notice a horizontal tab just above the opening and a metal pocket just below the opening. These are the mounting points for the fog light bucket. Loosen up the three 6mm ( 10mm hex nut ) bolts that hold the lower wind deflector to the bottom of the bumper. Examine the fog light bucket. There are two threaded metal clips attached to the bucket. One horizontally and the other on a stub. Place the light bucket behind the bumper by sliding it over the round metal rod bumper support. Next place the stub end of the light bucket into the metal pocket below the opening.While pulling gently downward, slide the upper clip under the horizontal tab above the opening. One bolt drops into the horizontal tab from above, the other screws in from behind. The top bolt is best accesses from the outside, reaching thru the wheel well. I used the 10mm deep socket for this. The electrical connector is taped to the harness just above the light.Clip in place.

The stalk switch is even easier to install. 

Examine the new stalk, you will see two black plastic clips. Keep them in mind. First remove the two Phillips head screws holding the lower half of the steering column cover to the upper half. Gently pry the halves apart with your FINGERS ONLY. I inserted the handle end of the screwdriver between the upper half of the cover and the steering wheel. This kept the covers spread which allowed me access to the switch. Next locate the two black clips on the installed switch and press them in. Gently remove the switch. Install the new switch by gently pushing into place.
Align the very small tits and holes at the steering wheel end of the cover halfs and gently press together. DO NOT force the issue here. If the cover does not snap together with a minimum amount of force, then check your alignment. Insert screws. You should now have fog lights.

Notes: my lights did not come with the new plastic surrounds ( back ordered ). I cut out openings in mine. These are a bit tricky to install, but be patient, they only go in one way and catch on all three clips.

Part numbers:

26150-EA825 R SIDE
26155-EA825 L SIDE
25540-EA005 SWITCH



Get the parts from courtesyparts.com

Hope that will answer your question.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

TroyH3 said:


> BTW, for those interested in what switch I bought for my foglight install,
> I purchased a rocker switch from
> http://www.painlesswiring.com/webcatalog/cat-toggleacc.htm
> part no. #80407.
> ...


what do you guys think of these? clicky 
do you think it will fit and be stable? i plan to install an aftermarket rocker swith in the unused panel and rund power from the battery.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Okay.............

So; if you go OEM; what is the total price of the fogs for the '05 Frontier, with stalk, etc... ?

I figured the fog switch would be on the dash to the lower left. I guess, that's an option, too.

Thanks!


----------

